

Ask HN: SOPA = Is it time for Internet #2? - nvk

Yes, i know, things are not black and white. I had a large text i was going to post here, but when it comes down to practical reality this is it, politicians/old-business/lobbyists caught up with the tech we call "Internet".<p>Is it time for a out of the box new technology?<p>Something they will again, take 30 years to understand and legislate.
======
tobylane
Something will be centralized, a weak point politically. I'm surprised how
quiet DARPA, CERN and Verisign have been so far, as they are very important.
ISPs and Godaddy don't matter as much.

------
pasbesoin
Ultimately, we need another/more physical medium of transfer.

Mesh may yet have its uses (though beware of signal localization).

If nothing else, dust off NNTP and sneakernet.

P.S. I'm not advocating rampant infringement of reasonable rights and
obligations. I am saying that we should ensure transmission, even if laggy, in
the face of autocracy.

